# My BB swap soap



## Mommysoaper (Apr 7, 2013)

I signed up for the BB soap swap this year.  My first time doing a swap and I'm pretty excited.  Can't wait to see what I get to try from other soapers!  Well, here is my contribution: Chocolate Chai

The soap layer in the middle is supposed to darken to a medium brown so I guess I'll have to wait and see if that happens!

Sorry the pics aren't great, tried to take pics while cutting and dodging a fifteen month old around my legs.  The soap smells really good and my daughter keep saying "yum! Yum!"  Couldn't understand why I wouldn't give her any!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 7, 2013)

Woo-hoo super delicious looking! I want some too!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice looking soap!


----------



## Jody (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 7, 2013)

I just finished mine today for the swap as well! I haven't cut it yet so I'll post pics when I do =)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow your soap looks divine!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 7, 2013)

Your soap looks super yummy!


----------



## Smee (Apr 7, 2013)

YUM YUM!!  Me, too!  I want a piece, too!  With a cup of coffee, please


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 7, 2013)

The bottom has already darkened to a fudgy color.  The middle now has a hint of tan.  Hoping to see more change over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 7, 2013)

This looks great!!!!! I wanna take a bite right now! It looks like chai cake! Super yummy! Still waiting on my supplies to get here  awesome job!


----------



## hlee (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 7, 2013)

Really pretty!  Your layers are so perfect and even.


----------



## Pilar (Apr 7, 2013)

wowwwwwwwwwww, yummy!! I mean that great hahaha
I just made one of sweet milk so you and I can make a cake!


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, that looks so yummy!  It would be really nice to see if I can get some soaps from people here in the swap


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 7, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Really pretty!  Your layers are so perfect and even.



I'd like to say that my great soaping skill helped me make my nice layers but it was probably because the soap thickened up pretty quickly after adding the fragrances!  :shh: I knew the chocolate layer would because I have used that particular FO a lot in the past, but wasn't sure if the middle layer (with the Chai Tea FO) would do the same (it did).  I purposely picked a basic design cause I figured swirls would probably be a no go!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mmmm tiramasu!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooooh nice! love the added curls on top! Just like chocolate!


----------



## deg195 (Apr 7, 2013)

looks amazing!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wanted to update and post the pics of the soap after curing and right before packing it up.  I packed up everything and shipped it so I can't wait to see what types of soap I'll get back!  It's like waiting for Christmas!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's very pretty. Edible even.


----------



## Badger (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I made a mistake on my soaps for the swap and forgot to put how many ounces they were... were we supposed to have that on the label?


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> I think I made a mistake on my soaps for the swap and forgot to put how many ounces they were... were we supposed to have that on the label?



I don't think so, but I always put the weight on out of habit.  They did say for the swap to have the bars be at least 4 oz though.  I'm sure yours are fine!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

I finally finished my soap!!!! I made some two weeks ago to send into BB but t was UGLY!!! So I mad more tonight and I'll post pics after I cut the log!!!!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow...that is beautiful!


----------



## SueSoap (Apr 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love this!!! You did a fabulous job.


----------

